# PADI Advanced Open Water Diver Course March 9th, 10th and 11th



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alyssa, myself and one other diver are signed up for the PADI Advanced Open Water Diver Course this weekend at Divepros.
The class will happen and there are 2 spots open as of right now, come learn/dive with us. 

markhsaltz will be our instructor, he's a real cool guy.

Give them a call to sign up 850-456-8845:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

The class went great and five of us completed the course.
Now I can't wait to see what it looks like below 60':whistling: j/k.

Mark, Thank you for instructing us!:thumbsup:
You were a blast to be around as usual.


----------

